# MAD D-Fender vs. MAD D-Fender²



## angelverrückter96 (4. Februar 2011)

Nabend Gemeinde
nachdem ich mir jetzt ne Rolle geholt hab ( Okuma PL 860), wollt ich mich mal nach ner Rute umschaun. Da ich im Forum schon viel gutes über die MAD D-Fender gehört hab, hab ich mir überlegt mir die zu holen, da die ja nen ziemlich guten Preis hat.
Dann ist mir aber  die MAD D-Fender² ins Auge gestochen, die hat ja auch einen guten Preis.
Jetzt meine Frage:
Gibt es bei den Ruten große Unterschiede, weil sie sind ja vom Preis her fast gleich.Die MAD D-Fender² ist ja ein bisschen schlanker und hat nen Schnurclip, aber ansonsten sind die doch gleich oder? Achja ich möchte  beide Ruten mit 3.60 Meter länge und 2,75 lbs 
Gruß Manu


----------



## Barsch1987 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: MAD D-Fender vs. MAD D-Fender²*

Hi, hab mir vor ein paar Wochen die Defender 2 in 3lb zugelegt und bin als gelegentlicher Karpfenangler voll zufrieden mit ihr. Schlanker Blank, gut verarbeitet. ! Hab sie erst 2 mal angetestet und konnte jetzt im Winter noch keinen Karpfen fangen, aber die Wurfeigenschaften sind echt super! Weitwürfe sind echt kein Problem auch wenn es keine Weitwurfrute ist.


----------



## Pat 79 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: MAD D-Fender vs. MAD D-Fender²*

Hi

Die D Fender 2 ist das Nachfolgemodell von der D Fender.
Es gibt ein paar optische Änderungen an der D Fender 2 wie zb. neues Griffteil und den Schnurclip. Außerdem ist, wie du schon angemerkt hattest, der Blank jetzt dünner.
Denke nicht das das viele Unterschiede bei Wurf bzw. Drill hat.
Beide haben schlieslich die gleiche Testkurve.
Ich selber habe die D Fender und bin absolut zufrieden damit.

Welche du dir holst musst du selber entscheiden, die D Fender ist bestimmt ein paar Euro günstiger da sie ja ein "altes" Modell ist. Dafür ist die D Fender 2 meiner meinung nach schöner.


----------



## angelverrückter96 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: MAD D-Fender vs. MAD D-Fender²*

danke für die Antworten
Ich hab gestern über das Thema mit nem Kumpel geredet und der hat gesagt dass die MAD D-Fender Reihe nicht so gut sein soll, da wenn man die Rute zusammensteckt, sie relativ steif werden soll. Er hat mir dann noch zur JRC Defender geraten. Kann dass jemand bestätigen, dass die zum Knüppel wird, wenn man sie zusammensteckt. Ich kann mir das bei einer 2-teiligen Rute kaum vorstellen |kopfkrat


----------



## carp12 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: MAD D-Fender vs. MAD D-Fender²*

@angelverrückter96!
Also über die MAD-Defender Karpfenruten weiß ich so nichts genaueres!
Ich selbst fische die MAD-Defender Duo-Tip in 1,75lb auf Karpfen,Schleie und Barbe.Bin damit voll zufrieden! Habe damit auch schon 20-Pfünder ohne Probleme gedrillt. Ich konnte nicht feststellen,dass wenn man sie zusammensteckt,sie zu steifen Prügel werden.Einzig für die Selbsthakmethode ist sie vom Wurfgewicht zu schwach. Aber sonst ne geile Rute. Besonders fürs Oberflächenfischen mit Schwimmbrot und Controler auf Karpfen oder mit dem Waggler auf Schleien.


----------



## Pat 79 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: MAD D-Fender vs. MAD D-Fender²*

Ich fische die D-Fender seit 2 Jahren, allerdings in 3,25 lbs.
Sicherlich ist es keine feine Rute, aber das will ich ja in diesem Fall auch nicht. Nehm sie wenn ich mal weit werfen muss oder beim Drill aufgrund von div. Hindernissen viel Druck ausüben muss. Hatte bisher nie das gefühl das sie mir zu Steif wäre.

Ich besitze ebenfalls noch die Vanguard in 2,75 lbs die um einiges weicher ist. Nur weiss ich nicht ob das an der Rute selber liegt oder an der kleineren Testkurve.

Aber nehm sie doch mal in einem Laden in die Hand und bilde dir selber ein Urteil.


----------



## carphunter xd (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: MAD D-Fender vs. MAD D-Fender²*

Ich habe sie und finde sie genau richtig also die 1 die zweite ist nen bischen härter . Wennde noch fragen hast habe beide .


----------



## angelverrückter96 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: MAD D-Fender vs. MAD D-Fender²*

achso ok danke für die hilfreichen Beiträge :m 
 @ carphunter xd  welche findest du besser die einzer oder die Zweite


----------



## karphunter (11. März 2016)

*AW: MAD D-Fender vs. MAD D-Fender²*

hallo zusammen
 kann mir jemand was über die mad Defender 3 sagen???
 würde mich freuen 

 danke


----------

